# Large quantities of ribs - to stack or not to stack



## va_connoisseur (Sep 22, 2010)

I am doing a rib event for the local cigar club. I have seen people "maximize" the space of their smokers by piling ribs two or three layers deep on the smoker.

Is this advisable? How does it effect cook time and taste?

PSA below:

If you're in the Northern VA area, join the Brothers of the Smoke (www.brothersofthesmoke.com) and Old Virginia Tobacco Company (www.ovtc.com) for their first annual Ribs and Sticks event at the Woodbridge, VA location. The event starts at 4pm with special guest Don Pepin Garcia.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 22, 2010)

I have stacked them with good results. I did stack them in the shape of a cross, this gave me more meat that was exposed to the smoke. This will work if you have enought room in your smoker to stack them in a cvross form.. It's a bit more work when/if you foil them, but in a pinch it'll work. If you foil, try putiing a few racks in a covered aluminum pan. It's all good my friend.


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 22, 2010)

I do large amounts with rib racks but stacking I'd think you won't get the smoke you're use to and might take longer to cook. I've never tried it so thats only my opinion, but if Richoso1 has done it, It's all good my friend :)


----------



## adiochiro3 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'd go with the racks that set them up sideways.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 23, 2010)

adiochiro3 said:


> I'd go with the racks that set them up sideways.


If you have that type of rack, it would be preferred over stacking. Good option when available.


----------



## pokey (Sep 23, 2010)

I wouldn't think just stacking the ribs on top of each other would be a good way to go. I like to make sure there's space around each rib section. I've got a rack that I bought from PGO that allows for three horizontal layers of stuff to be smoked (couldn't find a pic to post). I've used this for ribs a couple of times and found it works well. A vertical rib rack gives me more capacity, though, although since I don't trim the ribs back to KC-style, they tend to lean into each other a little too much.


----------



## gregc (Sep 23, 2010)

This sounds like a good time! I wish I was in Virginia! I am a huge Peppin Garcia fan. Smoke a "My father" for me..oh, and eat a couple ribs for me too.


----------



## va_connoisseur (Sep 23, 2010)

GregC said:


> This sounds like a good time! I wish I was in Virginia! I am a huge Peppin Garcia fan. Smoke a "My father" for me..oh, and eat a couple ribs for me too.


I am a big Pepin fan as well. The My Father line is exceptional. I'll be sure to burn on for ya.

 


Pokey said:


> I wouldn't think just stacking the ribs on top of each other would be a good way to go. I like to make sure there's space around each rib section. I've got a rack that I bought from PGO that allows for three horizontal layers of stuff to be smoked (couldn't find a pic to post). I've used this for ribs a couple of times and found it works well. A vertical rib rack gives me more capacity, though, although since I don't trim the ribs back to KC-style, they tend to lean into each other a little too much.


What is "PGO?"


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm with Dan on this one. If Rich says they will come out good I would take that one to the bank and stack away. He's that good.


----------



## pokey (Sep 23, 2010)

va_connoisseur said:


> What is "PGO?"


Sorry, I forgot which site I was on. (I hate it when that happens!) It's a recognized abbreviation on pelletheads.com.  It stands for: PelletGrillOutlet.com


----------



## eman (Sep 24, 2010)

I have stacked two layers deep on my Mes. 2 on 3 on each rack.

 makes for ALOT more tending as you need to rotate  stacks and top to bottom when you fill it that much.

 that smoke was 20 racks  and i couldn't foil w/ that many racks so i just cooked till done spritzing every hour after 2 hours.

 came out good but not as good as the 3-2-1 ribs.


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 25, 2010)

If you don't have racks then stacking is a very viable option. The nice thing about a stack is it is self basting, the down side you wont't get much bark. Just remember that you should rotate the stack once an hour, also use a tad more smoke than you normally would if you had them just flat.


----------



## culpepersmoke (Sep 25, 2010)

Only thing better then good Q is a cigar afterwards


----------

